# Dometic refer



## elkhartjim (Mar 25, 2008)

It appears (from the lettuce) that eventhough I keep the temp on one everthing in the refer freezes.  Help?!! Glad your safely home tex.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Where's Rod when I need him?


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Jim don't worry, he b on later, probably working on his on MH


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

ok what is this about lettuce????
 :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Rod read Jim post about his refer


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

ok ,, but is eveything freezing ,, or just the lettuce??? in my MH sometimes the milk has ice in it ,,, but sounds to me like that there is not enough outside circulation,, i hope elk post back 


  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Put a thermometer in the refer and see what it says.  If it is within a couple of degrees of freezing, read the next paragraph.

In a Dometic you have a Thermister.  It is a thermometer, just called a thermister.  It is located in the rear of the refer at the top.  It is in a white plastic clip that is on the right side of the fins.  Dometic says RAISE the clip to lower the temp in the refer.  It will make a few degrees difference in the refer.  

If your temp is way below freezing, the thermister is probably bad and letting the refer run all the time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

ok now i see Ken is steeling my business  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown:
But i do agree ,, as am not that fimilar with dometic (trained by Norcold) anyway ,, i have ran across this only once ,, and by accident ,, went to dometic's web sight ,, and yes Ken u are right      there was a subject on this very thing ,, so now Ken ,, since i'm down a tech ,, u want the job  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:     :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

well I just learned something tonight, stay on long enough and some will tell you something that you will need to remember. thanks Rod & Ken great advice.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Never mind Rod...Kens now my best friend.  Everything is freezing.  Milk, water, lettuce, and on and on and on.  Glad I don't keep beer in there.  I'll try moving the thermistor..thanks Ken.  Rod..go back to Domestic.  Thanks to you guys, wel thanks to Ken anyway.  Rod you gave my money making secret away to darling so pooh on you!!!!!!!!


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Scuse me guys...gotta go rasie the thermistor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Hey now whats wrong with a frozen beer popsicle????
I'm trying to hire Ken ,, but i don't think he wants anything to do with rv service ,, since he would be my # 2 field man ,, sorry Ken u gotta work u'r way up ... And Jim sorry on the response ,, i have not seen to many refers over cooling ,, the ones i see usally don't cool at all ,, or don't even come on ,,,,
sorry  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Okay..went to move it and its really stuck to the fins.  Can I pry it off?  Don't want to end up with more problems.  Okay Rod...you can jump back in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

I would let it thaw first ,, if not u may break the capilary tube ,, hey i know that much ,,, so Ken  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Its not a capillary tube, its a twisted white wire silly.  Ain't gonna break nothin excepting a ware and I got tape.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

ok fine ,, i'll shut up now ,, but i did see u were in the chat room ,, i was there also ,, but u didn't type ,, bty the little wire is kinda like a capilary tube ,, and be carfull if it breaks ,, it uses resisstance to vary the control of the fridge ,,, so don't make it longer than it is    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

ok what's the hold up Jim ,, u should have that thing moved by now frozen or not ,, come on get with it    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Bty are u planning on going to GTS"s open house in April????
Just asking ,,, mybe u and Ken can give me some Dometic training while i'm there  :clown:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## DARLING (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Ken
Does that mean that in the summer & the fins get frosty it is too cold & needs to be moved that thing a little?
Darlin


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

We had another customers trailer freezing everything and had to replace it last summer.  It really sounds like the same thing and his thermister is not working.  When that happens, the refer. just runs and runs.  No control.  

Moving it on the fins will only change the temp. a couple of degrees.  Need to put the thermometer in it overnight and see what it says.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

No Darling, if the thermister is working correctly, you should not have to move it, although you might have to defrost your refer. every now and then.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Ken, you do mean replace the thermistor not the refer....right?


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

24 degrees and holding.  The unit is still under warranty but I really don't want to drive it 100 miles for it to set a a dealer for a week + if this is something I can replace.  I'm leaving for a few days but will e mail Dometic when I get back to see if they will send me a new thermister.  What du u think Ken and Rod?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

My fairly well educated thought is the thermister is stuck closed and the refer is running all the time.  That is why it is 24 degrees.  

Dometic will want Ohm readings on the thermister and will make their own decision.  Even though is is fairly simple, I don't think they will want you to replace it.  You do not need to go to your selling dealer for this.  Surely there is a dealership closer to you that Dometic will work with.

Let us know


----------



## DARLING (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Thanks Ken
I thought the frosting was just a humidity thing, here in the south.  New to Dometic alway had Norcold.
Darlin


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 30, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Thanks for the help.  Moved the thermistor and think it just wasn't making good contact.  Working okay now.  Okay...I'm going to fess up and this is hard b\eing a Texan and all.  My refer brand is Norcold not Dometic.  Ooophs!!!!  Probably will be hearing from tex on this.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 30, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

Ah, that's ok Jim, you're from NORTH Texas!   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

RE: Dometic refer

ok now Jim ,, now i see u got a norcold ,, so if u need any help on it  :dead: 
hey i'm just kidding ,, my norcold freezes the milk kinda ,, but other than that no probs and bty does u'rs have the high humidity swtich on it ,, if so use that ,, it keeps the doors and stuff from getting really cold        :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 30, 2008)

Re: Dometic refer

But it will kill your battery if your leave it on when not plugged in to elec.!!


----------

